# TV licence court summons



## Regularlatte (3 Feb 2009)

I just got a summons to the Dublin District Court for not having TV licence.  Fair enough.  I didn't have one.

I'm wondering if anyone has the most up to date info on proceedings?  I've been reviewing threads from over a year ago.

I bought my licence today, but obviously that doesn't cover when I was visited by an inspector last April.  However, is there anyway I can pay the fine now rather that go to court?

I have a family holiday booked in the UK during the court date and it will mean having to fly back just for the appearance and then return to holiday.

I spoke to a court clerk on the phone and he seemed to think that the judge wouldn't allow the case to be postponed?

Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## purpeller (4 Feb 2009)

They might have looked more kindly on your request if you'd bought the tv license in April after the inspector's visit!

The only time I've heard of holidays booked getting you out of court was jury duty.  My mother had to send them the tickets in as proof.


----------



## Regularlatte (4 Feb 2009)

Got it sorted now.  Thanks.

I went to licence records office on O'Connell Street and simply paid the fine there rather than go to court.  The summons has been cancelled.

Here's a couple of tips in case anyone else finds themselves in the same position:

The licence office is well hidden!  You need to go through a door next to Kylemore cafe on O'Connell Street.  It's also the building of a language school.  TV licence is on the 4th floor.

The clerk at the court told me that the case was out of An Post's hands and now a matter for the court to decide - clearly not so!

The fine I had to pay was for revenue lost from the date the inspector visited to the date I bought a licence.  In this case it was €145 - not the €635 threatened by An Post's publications and adverts.  The lady at the office actually said, "this is what you would have been fined at court" (plus court fees I guess).

Anyway, I guess there was only so much time I could "stick it to The Man" before he stuck me!


----------



## ClubMan (6 Feb 2009)

Regularlatte said:


> Here's a couple of tips in case anyone else finds themselves in the same position:
> 
> The licence office is well hidden!  You need to go through a door next to Kylemore cafe on O'Connell Street.  It's also the building of a language school.  TV licence is on the 4th floor.


Yeah...


----------



## Dinkey (19 Feb 2009)

I got a summons to go to Court and didn't turn up, TWICE, and all I got was a letter saying I needed to pay a fine of €175.


----------

